# Japanese 3d puzzle coffee table



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Thought a few of you might be interested in this. Me, I don't care for it, too complex, I'd just make a table with folding legs, but do like puzzle chairs.
Japanese 3D Puzzle Coffee Table


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

3D furniture is supposed to come apart in smaller pieces for easy moving and storage. But I suspect my next move is likely to be in a pine box.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

That's a cool video Theo!

That's the most bread-box joints I've ever seen in one project!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

OPG3 said:


> That's a cool video Theo!
> 
> That's the most bread-box joints I've ever seen in one project!
> 
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


Yes, very interesting. But make one? No, not my cuppa at all. But figured someone here would like it, and possibly even make one. We will expect pictures of your build. >


----------

